# Stock Pot



## Camo1234 (17/2/11)

Hi Guys

About to get into my first extract brew next weekend and will need to invest in a stock pot.... I'll only be doing single batches for now so just wondering what size I should get (don't want to inadvertantly get one too small!) and if anyone knows a good place to get these cheap and decent quality.

Cheers, Camo


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/2/11)

Camo1234 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> About to get into my first extract brew next weekend and will need to invest in a stock pot.... I'll only be doing single batches for now so just wondering what size I should get (don't want to inadvertantly get one too small!) and if anyone knows a good place to get these cheap and decent quality.
> 
> Cheers, Camo




Big W have decent not overly price stainless steel pots. I rekon a 19L one is a great start and will get you where you need with extracts.

Cheers


----------



## Verbyla (17/2/11)

+1 for Big W

I paid roughly $25 for a 19L pot


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/2/11)

Normal price for me is $20 and $12 on special for my second (don't ask, it'll add more questions  )

THey are good pots, wish I'd known about them when I did extract.

As a side point, if you are starting extract, please invest in good hops, not those hop bags. Not trying to be presumptuous, but I wish someone had told me that (and that AHB existed).

Good luck.

Goomba


----------



## Pat Casey (17/2/11)

Camo1234 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> About to get into my first extract brew next weekend and will need to invest in a stock pot.... I'll only be doing single batches for now so just wondering what size I should get (don't want to inadvertantly get one too small!) and if anyone knows a good place to get these cheap and decent quality.
> 
> Cheers, Camo



Camo forget about extract brewing it's no advance over a good quality can kit with some infusing grain. For less effort and cost than an extract brew you can make a much better beer by using 2 or so kg of grain and adding it back to a can kit. Have a look at these instructions and the recipes beneath them.

The only gear you need is a 15 to 20 litre stock pot, grain bag and a thermometer. You're going to get the stock pot anyway, you may already have a thermometer . . . 

The problem with malt extract beers, especially when you add crystal malts is that they are too sweet. With about half grain you can control the degree of sweetness/dryness in the beer by the mash temperature.

Pat
Absolute Homebrew 
Casey's Beer


----------



## stux (18/2/11)

And you can always do a half-batch all-grain BIAB in the 19/20L stock pot as well...

or even a full-batch with Maxi-BIAB


----------



## Camo1234 (18/2/11)

Cheers Guys.

Lord Raja - When you say good hops vs hop bags what are you referring to? I am just getting hop pellets like cascade and chinnook etc... what are the hop bags???

Pat - I have only done two kit brews so far and am going to give extract a go as I want to do this recipe - LCPA Recipe

I am certainly still open minded and will be trying different processes... I do agree that the extract may be a bit expensive as the ingrediants for the above recipe look like it'll come in at around $40 - $50 if I don't buy in bulk.... Will give it a go and then try a different method to see the difference.... Pat, do you have a recipe for a LCPA?

Thankyou all... Lord Raja, I agree that AHB is invaluable! I will also be joining BABB soon!

Camo


----------



## Pennywise (18/2/11)

While kit & extract brews might be of the same quality (mostly anyway), IMO the advantage of going to all extract is the extra control you'll have over the finished product. You'll be in charge of ALL the ingredients, this is why I liked extract brewing over kits, but I do agree, kits can be just as enjoyable to drink


----------



## DU99 (18/2/11)

extract brewing can get expensive,especially when you use two or more cans of liquid malt extract..


----------



## Camo1234 (19/2/11)

So i went looking for a stock pot today and certainly found the $20 19ltr ones at Big W but they are as thin as a piece of paper on the bottom.

All the other 15-20 ltr stock pots with solid bases are around $60.

Will I run into issues with hot spots and burning with the cheapo thin based pots or should I invest the extra in the solid based pot.

I don't mind paying the extra if I am likely to run into issues but also dont want to spend the extra if there is no need.

Cheers.

Camo


----------



## manticle (19/2/11)

Depends where you're likely to head with your brewing. If you think you want to head into full boils then you can get thick aluminium stockpots from hospitality shops for a very good price. I got a 40 L 4mm thick one for HLT for around $80 recently. It will last more than twice as long as the less than half as thick one I got from the el cheapo $2 type place for over half that money.

You can obviously buy smaller ones so even if you want to stick with 15-20 L, you know you're getting something that will last. Stainless steel is stupidly expensive but some very well made aluminium ones are out there and good value. Hospitality shops are supplying commercial quality produce too.

Cheapos are good when you really can't afford better and want to get into it but if you can splash a bit more then invest.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/2/11)

Camo1234 said:


> Cheers Guys.
> 
> Lord Raja - When you say good hops vs hop bags what are you referring to? I am just getting hop pellets like cascade and chinnook etc... what are the hop bags???
> 
> ...



I assumed by your post you were using the 12g hop tea bags that less honest home brew shops sell. They come in about 5 hop varieties, aren't fresh and are poor value.

Whereas a place like craftbrewer, which has bucketloads of options, which are far cheaper by far.

I do respectfully disagree with Pat. Whilst acknowledging that extract brewing is more expensive, I would say that the ability to get unhopped extract (as opposed to kit, which is hopped extract) allows far more flexibility, and therefore better brews. My biggest jump in quality in brewing was going from kit (good kit too) to extract. All grain forced me to learn far more, and between that and the range of malts available, I have considerable further flexibility.

Go for extract, and like Pat says, get a couple of kg of grain and fill out an extract kit. The 19L pot is fine, I use two and have a version of the stovetop method customised to my equipment.

Finally, temp control. My last two batches have been poor, because since the flood the weather has been too warm to control brewing temp. I've bought my fridgemate and now will fit to a fridge I have spare. SHould have done it sooner, and I have 2 fairly ruined batches of beer to prove it. Drinkable, but nowhere near as good as the winter batches.

Goomba


----------



## Camo1234 (19/2/11)

Cheers for the replies guys... I'll check out the commercial kitchen supply places to try and find a cheaper good quality pot!

Goomba - I actually just got back from Graft Brewer! Excellent HBS and I will continue going there for sure! I got a temp controller and extra fridge after my first batch which couldnt get below 28c in my garage and obviously tastes like crap!

I have a kit and bits down at the moment and once its finished next weekend I will be putting down my LCPA extract brew... cant wait!!!!!!

Camo


----------



## Yob (19/2/11)

Camo1234 said:


> So i went looking for a stock pot today and certainly found the $20 19ltr ones at Big W but they are as thin as a piece of paper on the bottom.



very true.. I have one of these and was perhaps a little inattentive but think I suffered a little caramalisation on the bottom.. tastes a little sour? hard to describe.. just not right.. darker than it should have been too.. it is getting better as I near the end of the shelf though... I wanted to throw it.. but just cant seem to bring myself to do it:blink: 

my solution.. before cracking the sh_ts and getting a decent pot.. is to use a similar sized baking tray under the pot so as to get more even heat on the base of the pot. I have an electric stovetop too.. not gas..

the beer is drinkable.. but im certainly not proud of this one.. but im not blaming my tools or nuttin.. just all part of the learnin I guess..
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (21/2/11)

yeah those BigW pots are pretty thin, I think I've ben using mine for a few years now and only now is the pot starting to get a slight browny burnt on look on the bottom. I've found (it's a PITA but hey) that constant stirring until you get a rolling boil will help reduce any caramelization. Just try to prevent any sugars sitting on the bottom of the pot while it heats up, once it starts rolling the movement will keep it all in check


----------



## matho (21/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> yeah those BigW pots are pretty thin, I think I've ben using mine for a few years now and only now is the pot starting to get a slight browny burnt on look on the bottom. I've found (it's a PITA but hey) that constant stirring until you get a rolling boil will help reduce any caramelization. Just try to prevent any sugars sitting on the bottom of the pot while it heats up, once it starts rolling the movement will keep it all in check



hey pennywise,
i had a brown build up at the bottom of my pot too i tried pbw and that was no good, then i tried scrubing and it came off a bit, then i tried a teaspoon of citric acid in a cup of hot water out of the tap and i was amazed at how quick it came off. I thought the browning was caused by caramelization but after seeing how well the acid took it off i'm now thinking it was just coloured calcium deposits, only guessing though.

cheers matho


----------



## Nick JD (21/2/11)

iamozziyob said:


> very true.. I have one of these and was perhaps a little inattentive but think I suffered a little caramalisation on the bottom.. tastes a little sour? hard to describe.. just not right.. darker than it should have been too.. it is getting better as I near the end of the shelf though... I wanted to throw it.. but just cant seem to bring myself to do it:blink:
> 
> my solution.. before cracking the sh_ts and getting a decent pot.. is to use a similar sized baking tray under the pot so as to get more even heat on the base of the pot. I have an electric stovetop too.. not gas..
> 
> ...



If you are getting burning on the bottom you've got your element up too high. The pot should be shiny-clean at the end of the boil.


----------



## Camo1234 (23/2/11)

Gents, I am going to bug you with one more equipment question here....

I picked up my stockpot today from a commercial supplier... 20ltr thick aluminim for $59 and was looking for a strainer and was faced with either a general kitchen strainer or a conical fine mesh strainer... The conical one looks to have very fine mesh holes whereas the standard strainer has slightly bigger holes.... My question is whether it is best to go with the finer conical one or will this get clogged by the hops etc when I am straining into the fermenter?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/2/11)

Camo1234 said:


> Gents, I am going to bug you with one more equipment question here....
> 
> I picked up my stockpot today from a commercial supplier... 20ltr thick aluminim for $59 and was looking for a strainer and was faced with either a general kitchen strainer or a conical fine mesh strainer... The conical one looks to have very fine mesh holes whereas the standard strainer has slightly bigger holes.... My question is whether it is best to go with the finer conical one or will this get clogged by the hops etc when I am straining into the fermenter?



I use the kitchen one without problems. If I need something bigger, I have a pasta bowl insert and I use my BIAB bag as a filter, as I can hold about 7L of grain that may overrun whilst sparging and reintroduce to the mashed grist after draining.

Can't comment from experience as to the conical fermenter, but I'm thinking that you're going to have a problem if it does fill up with fine material down the bottom and clog up.

There is not much a biab bag or a kitchen strainer lets in that I don't want. 

Goomba


----------

